# Wabi Kusa questions.. Anubius flowering?



## Nick_593 (9 Dec 2013)

Hi guys,

Has anyone had any success with Anubias flowering with a Wabi Kusa set-up?..

Also, what would anyone recommend for the main substance of the Wabi-Kusa ball's?
1-Clay, Sphagnum moss, etc
2- Stones, straw, and Sphagnum moss?
Or a combination of all three?..

*Also, is digging up some clay from a field suitable?

Thanks!.


----------

